# Share your Halloween Party tips and tricks!



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Thought it would make a nice thread to help everyone out.

A few things I do are:

have it a dish to pass ~ we supply the meats and a few snacks/dips

BYOB ~ we supply the mixers of basic soda pops and juices, and ice

A Good Tip is to have straws, but get the skinnier kind, takes 'em longer "to suck it down"

I always have stacks of glasses, one year tried the smaller kind and it rather backfired, instead of having people drink less at a time I had more plastic cups all over the place to clean up. People apparently rarely refill!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Our parties are rather large- I found that using several different kinds of cups helps everyone keep track of their cup better. If they are all the same, it's hard to tell which on is yours so you get a new one. 
My second tip would be to get people that will show up to help you. All the tasks always seem small but when you add them all up it can be overwhelming. 

I love a good party! I just hired a photographer to take pictures of my son's party in Oct. I am getting excited now!


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Tips & tricks.... and some good advice: (at least I think it is LOL)

We've had some killer Halloween (and other) parties. Our parties usually range in the area of 50-100 people, so we tell everyone to bring whatever they are drinking - or a bottle to share. 

We hire a bartender so my hubby & I can enjoy ourselves instead of pouring drinks all night (plus it helps cut down on alcohol waste that from experience, happens when it's a liquor free-for-all). Ask around - someone HAS to know a good bartender willing to make some extra cash.

Create a drink list for guests to look at and order from. This will make it easier on the bartender, the indecisive guest & your wallet (alcohol isn't cheap and you'll know what to buy ahead of time). 

Put thought into your party - start planning as early as possible. Don't wait until the last minute and expect things to run smoothly. Is it a "sit and eat" party, or a "drink and fall down" party (or both!)? Is it a theme? What are you cooking? 

DON'T BE AFRAID TO RECRUIT HELP! Whether it's the neighbor's teenager to babysit the little ones while you decorate, or the carpenter down the street who can build some killer props. 

Is it a child/adult/or mixed party - make sure that's on the invites!! People are known to bring Jr because their babysitter backed out at the last minute and they want to wear their costume...

Everyone loves cupcakes - make them into spiders & use an empty pizza box (decorated as the spider web) for storage!

Unless you're having a big dinner party... Make your menu simple, just decorative. Sweet stuff (cookies?), salty stuff (chips w/ dip?), food to absorb alcohol ?, veggies? 

Play a game or 2. At last years Halloween Party we played "Tempt your Fate". It's easy & fun. There is a thread about this on here : http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/70989-tempt-your-fate-party-game.html (we had ours worded a little differently, but the same concept). Prizes were BIG candy bars. Those not so lucky had to drink a Gangrene (which will stain the carpet for anyone who sees their original drink twice). 
We also played the dollar game. We printed out fake money & gave everyone $20 in fake cash. Whoever got the most $ at the end of the party won Lotto tickets. The money could be used to "buy" favors.... we had people "paying" other people to get them a drink from the bar, for lap dances, for a joke that actually made them laugh... I'll leave it at that, but you get the point 

Most important advice: HAVE FUN! Don't stress if something doesn't go exactly as planned. People aren't going to know if you forgot to put up a prop or didn't bring out the cake you made.


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

SweetnScary -- those are a lot of great tips! =)

This year will be our 5th annual Halloween party. When we started out, we would buy a lot of food that we had to prepare and it was so expensive and took time we didn't really have. 

BRING A DISH TO SHARE:
We tried this for the first time last year and had an award for the most creative food item. It worked out even better than we expected! Now, all we have to provide is the staple slush punch (non-alcoholic - but it mixes well with most alcohol!) and some finger foods around the house like chips and pretzels. This saves us a TON of money and gives us more time to set up all of the last minute stuff before the party! 

BYOB:
We have done this every year . . . people bring what they want and that way we don't have to worry about not having something for everyone. Works out very well!

COSTUME CONTEST:
I was surprised how much people get in to this! All Halloween costume parties should have a costume contest! We give prizes for most creative, best overall, funniest, scariest, sexiest, and best couple's costume. We sometimes switch up the categories, but those are the main ones.

GAMES:
We have found that people require entertainment! We didn't plan any games or anything the first year and it was BORING! The second year, we played SingStar on PS2 which is essentially Karaoke -- that added some fun. Third year, we did a murder mystery -- they take a lot of planning ahead, but are SO much fun! We also did a murder mystery last year -- not as fun with about 28 drunk people as it was with 15 or so drunk people! People weren't doing what they were supposed to be doing and it just got out of hand. Bottom line, though, is to just make sure you have a couple games planned to keep people entertained throughout the night! =)

That is all I can think of at the moment, but I'm sure there is more. =)


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you AndiKay. The award for most creative food item is a great idea! Might have to steal that idea from you for this years party.


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh yeah . . . a couple random fun awards we tried last year were "last to arrive" (the legs of a cheap barbie doll glued waist first in a small trophy and spray painted gold) and "first to leave" (the waist up of a cheap barbie doll glued in a small trophy and spray painted gold). =)


----------



## JasonM (Aug 18, 2010)

About the cups... we buy Etch it Cups (a sticker you can write on with a glow in the dark marker is fantastic btw)










Start times are geneally not respected, people can show up 30 minutes to an hour late. How can you beat them? Start 30 minutes earlier! 

Games. Plan games ahead of time. Make sure you know what kind of crowd you're catering to.

Have fun!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Great thread! 

This year will be our 6th annual party. Here are a few things that I can think of off the top of my head:

1.) I definitely agree that guests will not show up on time. They tend to run late when having to get into costume. No one seems to allocate enough time for getting ready. I would suggest that you start your party about 30 minutes before you expect people to actually get there.

2.) Do a complete dress rehearsal with your costume. You'll run out of time & if you haven't already had a trial run, there's a good chance that your costume or your makeup won't turn out the way you hoped it would & you'll be disappointed. Also, make sure that your costume is comfortable & manageable. You'll need to be able to move around easily as the host. 

3.) Do as much of the planning & preparation as you can months in advance. Getting started in July is NOT too early. You'll end up having tons of stuff to do last minute & there are simply a lot of things that just can't be done until it's almost party time. 

4.) Keep notes that you can reference every year. Things you want to remember to do - things that went over well & things that didn't - ideas that you want to incorporate into future parties - game ideas - etc. You'll be surprised at how much you'll forget from year to year & your notes will really help out.

5.) Take pictures of your decor before your actual party date. Also, take pictures of you & your spouse in costume before guests start to arrive. This will ensure that you get the shots that you want. If you have someone who can be at your party for the 1st hour or so that you can designate to take pictures of guests, that works out well too. My dad has done this for us every year & we've managed to get everyone's picture from all of our parties.....which makes for a great photo book each year!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

One thing that we have learned to do is to air up all the air mattresses and stack up all the blankets before the party! We always have people in from out of town and others that are too drunk to drive and it is so much nicer to have all the bedding stuff ready to go beforehand... That way if someone wants to crash early, they can usually help themselves. 

Also, the air mattresses make for a great barrier... I usually use them to block off my bed and dresser and funnel guests into the master bathroom.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

SweetnScary - I think I'm going to play the dollar game this year. I can imagine all the hysterical things my drunk friends will do for $$. LOL! great idea!

AndiKay - I luv the trophy of Barbie's legs from the waist first! I'm going to honor the person who arrives in the lame t-shirt that says 'this is my costume" with that." There's always one of those! And for sure I'm doing Barbie from the waist up for the first to leave....What great ideas!

Here are a few things I learned over the years:

1. This forum is the 'Bible' for ideas and help.
2. Plan out your food table as best you can....NO CANDLES on the table.
(plastic wrap + candles = bad news) Arrange an artificial light source.

3. Take a pic of the food table very early in the party. Otherwise you'll 
probably be too busy and forget. (If you're making all the food, take the 
pic as soon as you lay it all out.)

4. It's not too early to start planning your music. I have discs I've made 
over the years, but I'm listening to Pandora's Halloween channel and 
others, and making note of more songs to download later for the party. 

5. Arrange your lighting ahead of time, have spare bulbs and batteries on 
hand.

6. We always serve Beer & Margaritas, and guests know if they want 
something different, they bring it...(we have rum, tequila & vodka on hand 
for emergencies)  We also have waters & sodas.

7. Our parties are outdoors/indoors, so having an extra canopy on hand is 
helpful. (It rained last year on us and the canopy was great).

8. We use outdoor heaters. We never know what kind of weather we will be 
getting so they are great for the colder nites.

9. I make a check list and keep it for future reference like Buzzard said. I 
also keep a file with interesting websites, blogs and downloaded photos 
to refer to.

10. Make great invitations. If guests see the effort you put in the invite, 
they will put more effort into their costumes.
(The invites are my favorite part!)

11. Be able to put your hands on a plunger at a moments notice. 
The bathroom is a very busy place.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

SkellyCat- you are so right about the lighting. I am planning that now. Our last party was quite dark so I am adding more string lights to the trees and bushes. I wish you hadn't brought up the "R" word (rain). I cringe every time I hear it. I am spending a ton of money on this back yard party with no plan B!!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree about the invitations! They set the tone for the party. They are one of my favorite parts as well. I look forward to getting everyone's feedback once they first receive theirs in the mail.


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Great thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.) Keep notes that you can reference every year. Things you want to remember to do - things that went over well & things that didn't - ideas that you want to incorporate into future parties - game ideas - etc. You'll be surprised at how much you'll forget from year to year & your notes will really help out.


I actually have done this as well. Things I've printed off the computer or jotted down on paper, has been put in a binder for me to reference year after year. I'll get a theme in my head and start brainstorming for it, just to do something else for the upcoming party, but i save the brainstormed ideas for future parties! There is a lot of info on the Internet, you just have to find it


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

SkellyCat - you would be amazed what our friends would do for $$... maybe we have the same friends? lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Something I always do whenever I throw a big party (Halloween or not) is to plan everything out as meticulously as I possibly can. The menu, for instance, I write out every single ingredient I will need. Then I go over that list and make a star next to the items that can be purchased ahead of time (non perishable). This makes things a little easier on the wallet so I'm not buying EVERYTHING a few days before the party. Another thing I also do with the menu is to go over what I have planned and decide what can be made a day or two before the party. That way I have as less as possible to do the day of (even though I still end up running around like a chicken with my head cut off). Just imagine if I didn't makes those lists! Something I also do is make lists of everything I need to do (the cooking, housework, shopping, decorating). Even if it's something small, like make more ice....write it down! Then I break down that list and divide everything up between the days of the week before the party. My husband laughs at how anal I can be and even calls me the queen of lists lol. But hey, those lists help a great deal! Something small I always do is take out any platters and bowls I'll need for the party, wash them and then label them with sticky notes so I know what I'm using them for. That way I'm not standing in the kitchen for 10 minutes with a major brain fart, trying to remember what the orange bowl was for (don't laugh....it has happened before) ~ quite time consuming! I also make sure all of the platters/bowls are going to fit nicely on the tables. Nothing worse than spending all that time making a dozen different appetizers and then having no room to put them out!


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Super good advice, MissMandy.....


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Some great ideas that I am going to steal!
The money for one. I could print out some, will have to look for a site with a nice pattern. Anybody know of one let me know.
The prize for best dish, love that!
And first to come and last to leave trophy is marvelous!

Last year hubby burned a DVD to correspond with each of the costume contest categories.
All were classic horror movies, but a funny one for the Funniest Costume, etc. People liked that a lot. We tested each movie, too. But because everyone has different equipment at home and ages of players makes a difference, he had to redo 2 of them. But it wasn't a problem and was prepared for it. Plus we let the winners know if there was any issue with them to tell us. 

I have never done trophies, always a prize. One year it was wine, the sorriest costume got something like Ripple. LOL Last year I gave out gift packs of hot sauce or single glass drink mixers. Those went over well.

@MissMandy ~ I am a list maker, too! For our daughter's wedding I wrote all the things needed to do down and cut them out and then pinned the paper slips to a cork board. This included small things like cleaning out a drawer to big things like having our patio poured, painting the living room and making flowerbeds. Things that were related got pinned together (so if I thought of something I could add it to the project). Things that were being worked on got moved to the "started" row and things that were completed got moved to the "FINISHED" row. 
Might sound silly, but the feeling of accomplishment when you move a job from one side to the other was a great morale booster and motivator. Plus could tell hubby or sons to pick a project from there and since it was their choice had minimal grumbling!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

We've played the dollar game before but used Halloween themed Mardi Gras beads instead of play money. Crazy what people will do for beads and even crazier when they have skulls or bats on them!

If you have a bit of decorating or food prep to do the day of the party make sure to go with a costume that isn't time consuming to get into (ie: full face makeup or latex). I'm always rushing to get into costume before people arrive - even when the 1st guest is 30 minutes late - so not having to fuss with that stuff is nice.

Get pictures of your food table before people eat most of the spread!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I so wish I could have a party...this all sounds like so much fun....but there isn't anyone around to party with...boohoo!!


----------



## cmcrump (Jun 16, 2011)

MissMandy, I believe we may have been related in a past life or something. That's EXACTLY what I do as well!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

cmcrump said:


> MissMandy, I believe we may have been related in a past life or something. That's EXACTLY what I do as well!!


Hahaha....hey, ya never know!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Great ideas submitted by everyone!! 

One thing I would add, bring in a Big Garbage can with a liner for garbage/cans. For a few years we only had the regular size kitchen can, and we were always having to empty it and replace with a liner...what a pain in a crowded house!

As far as people always being late, well that will happen no matter what time you tell people to arrive, Grrrrrr!  However, since my very first party I've always made the start time 7:13PM. I feel doing an _"odd"_ time gets people there sooner, or at least stands out in their mind! Also, a few of my friends know that the first to arrive gets a prize!

Can't wait to hear more suggestions!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh HC you just reminded me! Last year I found a Halloween pop up trash can thingy at iParty. It's kinda small for trash (about 2 1/2 - 3' high) but it was perfect for empty bottles! I taped a sign to it so folks knew to put their empties in there. I HATE when people just throw their beer cans and bottles in the trash. Recycle damnit! lol


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Oh HC you just reminded me! Last year I found a Halloween pop up trash can thingy at iParty. It's kinda small for trash (about 2 1/2 - 3' high) but it was perfect for empty bottles! I taped a sign to it so folks knew to put their empties in there. I HATE when people just throw their beer cans and bottles in the trash. Recycle damnit! lol


ME TOO! I am the recycling nazi for sure!! I found these pop up things too this year at target, and they have the green recycle sign on 
it and they are re-usable, hoping that people will use them! I will label them...pop cans, glass bottles, nacho trays, plastic cups...
hate to throw all that stuff away!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Great ideas folks! 
*I also start my party earlier to allow for the stragglers (I LOVE the idea of the party starting at 7:13 HalloweenCreature!)
*If someone offers help (bringing a dish, setup, etc.), take them up on it!
* I suggest people to bring their favorite "Boos and Spirits" on the invitation but then provide some basic alcohol too. This seems to work really well and cuts the cost down tremendously. 
*I go all out with the lighting in the house- almost every light bulb is replaced with an LED blacklight or colored light (I do red in the kitchen so you can still see and green in the dining room). This really helps set the "party" mood if there are no bright lights!
*I made good food that people want to eat and then give them creative names with tags. For example, I make my grandma's killer meatball recipe and call them "ware wolf balls". One year I tried the more "icky" Halloween food (seafood brain mold) and people didn't eat it.
*Finally, there are no kids allowed! Halloween night is reserved for families and trick-or-treating, but our party is one of the few nights a year all adults can kick back and relax (and have wildly inappropriate costumes) My invitation always reads "The Halloween Scream is not for the faint of heart, so please, leave the kids at home". Nobody has every complained.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for the great ideas! This is so helpful.


----------

